# best E-collar



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking for advice on E-collar brands. I am training a Lab for duck work. I am looking for a reliable collar that will not break the bank. Are there any collars out there that I should avoid? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Dogtra or Tri-tronics.... Both are top shelf. You can get a cheaper one in either brand or you can go to the top of the list.
You also can find used ones from time to time...

I do have one that I would sale. It is a Dogtra 2 dog unit but I lost one collar, so it is a one dog unit with two dog controler. 0-100 on stim levels. I think the Model number is a Dogtra 2002. I would sale for $135.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jump on that deal dude!  

If you ended up wanting another collar just order one from Dogtra. I have this very unit and love it, Great collar.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 for Dogtra and TAK's deal of the day.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got a Dogtra 1200NC that I'm not using, that I would sell cheap.

PM me if your interested.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.gundogsonline.com/beeper-col ... 02-tb.html

This is sorta the same collar. But mine does not have the beepers, or the pager mode. Kinda the bare bones model. I'm not a fan of the gadget stuff. I seen no need to have a pager to warn the dog I was about to "stimulate" it. Dogs don't work that way, for sure I don't. Kinda like the guy running after his dog yelling WHOA! WHOA!

. Momentary and continuous stimulation 
. One mile range 
+++. (LOVE IT) *Rheostat style variable control *gives you an infinite amount of intensity settings for sensitive to the most rugged dogs. 0-100
. Dogtra's superior electronics and craftsmanship make the 2002 trouble free.

Some folks don't like the Rheostat dial for your levels. Me I love it. It did take some getting use to. But I can tell ya my thumb memory to the unit is much faster for a correction than moving from a low to a mid to a hot on the TT's. And if fido runs through say a high 2, you have to go to the top of the unit and dial it up. I say this because I run TT's now. The only reason I have the TT's is I could not pass up the deal, and it is a 3 dog unit.

Also I think th Dogtra seems a bit hotter at the higher levels. So for them dogs that like to run through a collar after trash game ya have something that will make him hear! I like to call it Eddison Medicin..... :shock:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote for the Dogtra.

Mark


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very good info guys, i only run tri-tronics trashbreakers now. I've ran dogtra, innotek and now tri-tronics. That tells you something about them. I personally like the "tone" feature. I train my dogs to come when i tone them, so i don't need to whistle and i can get just 1 dog to me without bothering any others. I'd never buy another one without a tone nowadays. Just my opinion. As far as "enought Juice" I've seen a 110 pound catahoula get stopped in his tracks from a tri-tronics. I don't usually juice my dogs but when i do, it's got plenty.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an older tri tronics upland special. So far it has been an awesome collar. You can turn the beeper on and off with the remote. It is a nice feature.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Very good info guys, i only run tri-tronics trashbreakers now. I've ran dogtra, innotek and now tri-tronics. That tells you something about them. I personally like the "tone" feature. I train my dogs to come when i tone them, so i don't need to whistle and i can get just 1 dog to me without bothering any others. I'd never buy another one without a tone nowadays. Just my opinion. As far as "enought Juice" I've seen a 110 pound catahoula get stopped in his tracks from a tri-tronics. I don't usually juice my dogs but when i do, it's got plenty.


I have used the Trashbreaker stuff for trying to get a dog of mine off chasing speed goats! He still does it, but he does think for a second before he does it anyway! The TB3 is way "hot" and you could start fires with it! But we are dealing with the training of bird dogs and not dogs that rather eat a yote or chase a bear.
The Beep is all good, but if you aint got the collar on the dog then what? I still am in the camp to not warn them and train them to listen to the head cheese! That being me, not the collar.


----------

